# [SOLVED] Revdep-rebuild chce kdelibs:3.5

## Xywa

Witam,

Po uruchomieniu revdep-rebuild (przy okazji naprawy gimpa), okazało się że system chce przeemergować kdelibs w wersji 3.5 - którgo już nie mam w systemie od dłuższego czasu? O co chodzi?

 *Quote:*   

> * All prepared. Starting rebuild
> 
> emerge --oneshot   app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0
> 
> kde-base/kdelibs:3.5
> ...

 Last edited by Xywa on Wed May 26, 2010 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwyrazniej musi zostac przebudowany, kde3 jest w overlayu kde-sunset.

----------

## dziadu

```
equery d kdelibs:3.5
```

 i zobacz która paczka ma kdelibs:3.5 w zależnościach.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Najwyrazniej musi zostac przebudowany, kde3 jest w overlayu kde-sunset.

 

To co mam zrobić? Emerge kde?

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery d kdelibs:3.5
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # equery d kdelibs:3.5
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on kdelibs:3.5... ]
> 
> kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.10 (~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)
> ...

 

Czy mam odinstalować kde-i18n-3.5.10?

----------

## SlashBeast

co masz zrobic? Layman -a kde-sunset i... juz.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> co masz zrobic? Layman -a kde-sunset i... juz.

 

Zrobiłem layman -a kde-sunset i ciągle to samo:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/kdelibs:3.5".

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> co masz zrobic? Layman -a kde-sunset i... juz.

 

Zrobiłem layman -a kde-sunset i ciągle to samo podczas revdep-rebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/kdelibs:3.5"

 

----------

## dziadu

A po co Ci kde-i10n? Skoro nie używasz KDE-3?

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> A po co Ci kde-i10n? Skoro nie używasz KDE-3?

 

Nie mam pojęcia po co to istnieje? Czy nowe kde tego nie używa, czy są może jakieś inne pakiety do języków?. Ręcznie nic nie odinstalowywałem (jak kiedyś usuwałem stare kde), więc nie wiem czemu to tam tkwi - i dziwne że przez ostatni rok jakoś się nie ujawniło mimo nowgo kde i częstego revdep-rebuild. Już usuwam i zobacze co będzie.

----------

## dziadu

Widzę, że Ty zupełnie nie panujesz nad swoim systemem, o dziwo jak na gościa z pięcioletnim doświadczeniem na forum. KDE-4 używa pakietu kde-l10n, a KDE-3 używało kde-i10n. Wywal stary pakiet (kde-i10n) i problem minie.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Widzę, że Ty zupełnie nie panujesz nad swoim systemem

 

Jestem userem, nie deweloperem. Nie jestem na bieżąco z kde-i10n (bo do ni czego nie było mi to potrzebne), choć jestem na bieżaco z np. kmymoney (bo używam do księgowości w kolejnym już roku).

p.s. Wywalenie kde-i10n pomogło

----------

## dziadu

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Jestem userem, nie deweloperem. Nie jestem na bieżąco z kde-i10n (bo do ni czego nie było mi to potrzebne), choć jestem na bieżaco z np. kmymoney (bo używam do księgowości w kolejnym już roku).

 

Nie w tym rzecz, czy user czy developer. Po tylu latach użytkowania Gentoo powinieneś znać tak podstawowe narzędzia jak "equery". Gentoo wymaga jednak pewnego zakresu "opieki" nad sobą. Z takim podejściem jak Twoje - jestem userem i nic więcej mnie nie obchodzi - to ciągle coś będzie nawalało, szwankowało lub nie pasowało. Tak samo niektóre zachowania powinny być zakodowane - system chce mi wciągnąć jakąś paczkę, nie wiem po co, to szukam (używając equery) paczek które chcą mi życie utrudnić i tam szukam problemu.

PS. Cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> PS. Cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc.

  Dzięki jescze raz.

Wracając do nieszczęsnego pakietu - tak jak powiedziałem, ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki akurat dzisiaj wyskoczył ten problem. Przy telefonach klientów i mailach z zamówieniami nie mam czasu wgłębić się aż tak bardzo jaki plik jest na bieżaco a jaki. 

Nie działa mi GIMP poprawnie (inny wątek), którego dość intensywnie używam i trace przez to czas na inne ważne w pracy sprawy. Doradzono mi odświeżenie media-libs/jpeg - nie pomogło, a na dodatek mi po tym wyskoczył mi problem z revdev-rebuild. Pół dnia szukałem po necie (zanim dostałem wasze odpowiedzi) - jako że choć bez GIMPa mogę się obyć, ze skasztanionym system już nie. Ughhhh - jest 10 a ja ciągle nie skńczyłem roboty z dzisiejszego dnia -  a zaczeło się od tego że chciałem naprawić GIMPa. Choć wielkie dzięki za pomoc, że z systemem już nie walcze.   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Gdyby było komercyjne Gentoo ze wsparciem, już dawno bym je kupił. Skoro nie ma - męcze Was.   :Laughing: 

----------

